# know your nuts



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Give us a pic of some nuts whose name *is not in the url or attachment*, and we'll see if we can name it.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)

Those are Brazil nuts.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Those are Brazil nuts.





Sorry. I just felt like I had to give you _the clap_ for that answer.

Okay, mick: stump us.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2014)

Pine nuts


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

rightwinger said:


>




Those are wing nuts,  right.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Macadamias?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


>



Pine nuts?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)

Peach said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No. Replaced it with a bigger picture...


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


>



They look like they may come from under the sea, yes?


----------



## Peach (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



And what are they? Cooking isn't one of my speciaties, to put it mildly. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...06A175E959BEB57AE23C2E49DBD&selectedIndex=118


----------



## Peach (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Horse chesnuts?


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Peach said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



It's our jobs to guess that.

He ain't supposed to tell us what his nuts are called.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)

They are land based...


----------



## Peach (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


>



Beech nuts?

(I will be guessing til dawn at this rate)


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Those are Pine Nuts, brought to you by Miss Floral Bikini, 1974.


----------



## Peach (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Yep.



Finally!  I went through fifteen different kinds in my mind.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*NO!*

this is what macadamias look like in the shell....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

If nobody guesses it by tomorrow, I will disclose what kind of nut it is.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you give us a hint, Mertie?

You know, maybe make a funny sentence with a reference to them or something, so as not to make it too obvious?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep, that's me a*hole....and somebody else already guessed it, Mr. Come Lately.


And you can buy this bikini, today..... ijit..





Seafolly Honolua Tie Front Push-Up Top - Java - 2


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> If nobody guesses it by tomorrow, I will disclose what kind of nut it is.



I will figure them out, eventually.

Googling, as we speak.

In the meantime, does anyone know these nuts?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


pili nuts


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > If nobody guesses it by tomorrow, I will disclose what kind of nut it is.
> ...


They look like litchi fruit.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Dang it....I thought I had one nobody was going to guess.....I bet there is no food that you don't know the name of, Jughead....


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


That would be a good bet to take ...


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Give us a pic of some nuts whose name *is not in the url or attachment*, and we'll see if we can name it.



****** toes


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2014)

I knew someone was going to go there...


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I knew someone was going to go there...



That is what they were called when I was a kid.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wow. Man. You're. Good.

Yeah, I was looking up exotic nuts, and I bumped into them, the litchis/ lychees.

From what I understand, they're considered to be both nuts AND fruits. Is that correct, Jug?


----------



## Jughead (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...


They are considered fruit, but when dried, they are sometimes referred to as nuts. If you have a Chinatown in your city, you can usually find them there. You can also get them in Mexico. They have a unique flower like flavor, quite good.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I only go to Mexico for one thing, bro, and it durned sure ain't _nuts_. rostitutes: 

Okay, well, _two_ things. :cocaine: 

Thanks, Juggy.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2014)

This will be a tough nut to crack


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

KissMy said:


> This will be a tough nut to crack



Never thought I'd live to see the day that I'd actually say I'd love to eat a _nut_, but wow. Just. Wow.

Most. Gorgeous. Nut. _Ever_.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a tough nut to crack
> ...



Here is a big clue. These nuts were given one.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

don't be sexual when it comes to protein and all that...do not.... what the heck !!!


the king and queen of nuts is  Australian Macadamia....the most delicious and sadly...the most expensive.


end of story.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

cashew nuts come after macadamias.....

ok?


not a peanut in sight


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 14, 2014)

skye said:


> not a peanut in sight



Because they suck.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > not a peanut in sight
> ...




well no

if a binge is takin' place then peanuts are fine.... you know...

what?


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

sugar flour butter and shit.... then... it's all slim... slim and slender....we love slim we do...slim and slender that's how


----------



## Nutz (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is another nut for ya!


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't know what is above  ^^^
t
but cheap peanuts are so good to binge on ....sugar coated peanuts .... I'm a pig sometimes LOL  LOL


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Here is another nut for ya!



Corn nuts....but those aren't really nuts.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2014)

^^^

hazelnut? 

delicious hazelnut?  is that it?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

skye said:


> ^^^
> 
> hazelnut?
> 
> delicious hazelnut?  is that it?




No....this is a hazelnut...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another nut for ya!
> ...



Yup!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Okay, nobody is guessing what these are.....they are Japanese heart nuts.

The heartnut is a native of Japan that is well suited to the Great Lakes fruit growing regions (zone 6), a region similar to its native regions in Japan. The nut is named after the shape of the nut, as the illustration shows. 
Heartnuts - Native to Japan but grow well in the Great Lakes Region


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


>



No guesses on mine either...but I am not giving up the answer yet.


----------

